# Anyone work for BLM ROE



## nhinspector (May 13, 2016)

WE ARE LOOKING FOR VENDOR WORK IN NH Anyone heard of this company?:vs_worry:


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

nhinspector said:


> WE ARE LOOKING FOR VENDOR WORK IN NH Anyone heard of this company?:vs_worry:


Never head of them. I'll bet they are awesome if they are looking for contractors. Try them and out report back. :vs_OMG:


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

BRADSConst said:


> Never head of them. I'll bet they are awesome if they are looking for contractors. Try them and out report back. :vs_OMG:


Tee hee hee :biggrin:


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Just sent in my application this morning. Got a feeling I'm on the cutting edge of something huge.:wink:


----------



## ContractorRecruiter (Nov 22, 2013)

nhinspector said:


> WE ARE LOOKING FOR VENDOR WORK IN NH Anyone heard of this company?:vs_worry:


Preservation work or Inspections only, in NH?


----------



## GitRDone (May 13, 2016)

Isn't ASONS going through BLM now?


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Nah, not enough people signed up with Asons, that all fell apart.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*One small victory at a time.*



JoeInPI said:


> Nah, not enough people signed up with Asons, that all fell apart.


Now BLM needs to fail too. The numbers will necessarily lead to the properties not being serviced, and the no charge order should be rolling in soon.


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Yep, one of them by me is getting long, and the BLM signs in the window were pulled down. Realtor says the care is "in limbo" so I told her "call me when it gets unbearable..." lol!


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

JoeInPI said:


> Yep, one of them by me is getting long, and the BLM signs in the window were pulled down. Realtor says the care is "in limbo" so I told her "call me when it gets unbearable..." lol!


Thank you BLM--Bigtime Lousy Management

If the servicing company was failing, Fannie Mae used to allow the broker to pay out of pocket for grass cuts and other stuff and then get reimbursed. Anyone know if HUD allows this?


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

nhinspector said:


> WE ARE LOOKING FOR VENDOR WORK IN NH Anyone heard of this company?:vs_worry:



If anyone does work for BLM 
Please tell me how you make any money working for those rates.
Do you do it because you own a auction house and its how you get items to pawn off.
Or maybe you sell used appliances.
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

GitRDone said:


> Isn't ASONS going through BLM now?



ASONS just recently got Freddie Mac work, at least in NJ anyway


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Got a call from BLM today. Had to ask myself "why are they calling me?" (ha ha, I know the answer to that :vs_smile

Here's the BLM "updated pricing" sent over with a 31 page contract!!! Ummmm....no.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

safeguard dropout said:


> Got a call from BLM today. Had to ask myself "why are they calling me?" (ha ha, I know the answer to that
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Preservation lingo

"Updated pricing" = lowered pricing ?


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

Wholy ballz batman...look at that de-wint price! And there are people out there that think they are making money hand over fist at those prices....good grief that is very saddening.


----------

